# Einstellungsebene...



## der_pepe (11. April 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich folgendes Problem lösen kann: Ich habe einen Layer in schwarz/weiß gemalen. diesen würde ich jetzt gerne als Maske für die "Levels" verwenden. also so, wie ich bei einer einstellungsebene / adjustment layer die ebenenmaske habe. Ich möchte also einfach einen normalen layer als ebenenmaske verwenden... geht das?

lg

pepe


----------



## chritz tosh (11. April 2006)

der_pepe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich folgendes Problem lösen kann: Ich habe einen Layer in schwarz/weiß gemalen. diesen würde ich jetzt gerne als Maske für die "Levels" verwenden. also so, wie ich bei einer einstellungsebene / adjustment layer die ebenenmaske habe. Ich möchte also einfach einen normalen layer als ebenenmaske verwenden... geht das?
> 
> ...



Hi Pepe,

ja, das geht. Wenn Du mit "Levels" Ebenen meinst?! 

1. (leere) Ebenenmaske erstellen (für das jeweilige "Level" auf das Du die Maske anwenden möchtest - klar.)
2. Schwarzen oder weißen Bereich per "Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen" selektieren 
3. Die erstellte Auswahl füllst Du in der Ebenenmaske mit schwarz bzw. weiß (nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis?: Auswahl invertieren (strg+shift+i) und nochmal versuchen) 
4. das müsste es gewesen sein? 

Grüße,
chritz


----------



## der_pepe (12. April 2006)

hmmm, nein, das ist nicht das was ich meine. Das erste problem ist, dass die ebene nicht nur schwarz weiß ist, sondern auch graustufen enthält (das habe ich vorher falsch geschrieben).
Mit Levels meine ich nicht Ebenen, sondern die Möglichkeite der Farbkorrektur. Ich weiß leider nicht wie dieser Effekt auf deutsch heißt. Es ist aber eigentlich unerheblich welcher effekt das genau ist.
Prinzipiell geht es darum, ob man den inhalt einer graustufen ebene in eine ebenenmaske kopieren kann...

danke trotzdem

lg

pepe


----------



## hotschen (12. April 2006)

Aktiviere die Graustufenebene --> wechsle zur Kanalpalette --> Strg+ linke MT auf einen beliebigen Kanal --> wechsle zur Ebenenpalette, wähle deine gewünschte Ebene --> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen --> Fertig.


----------



## der_pepe (13. April 2006)

dankeschön, jetzt hats funktioniert....

pepe


----------

